# Celebs wearing miniskirt (and minidress) part 17 (120 HQ)



## DR_FIKA (19 Dez. 2009)

Credits to the original poster



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

All the pics in one zip







http://rapidshare.com/files/322502011/Celebs_Wearing_Miniskirt_Special_17.zip


----------



## Tokko (19 Dez. 2009)

for the Pics.


----------



## neman64 (19 Dez. 2009)

Thank you for the fantastic Pics.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für den Mix der hübschen Mädels


----------



## Frontschwein (20 Dez. 2009)

Genau mein Ding ;-) Thanks


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Dez. 2009)

Danke für den schönen Mix :thx:


:thumbup:


----------

